# studio monitors as mains



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I am planning on upgrading my Kef mains (they'll be my new back speakers in a 7.1 or 7.2 system) but am thinking of getting a pair of powered studio monitors (Dynaudio?) instead of Ref. line Kefs, B&Ws, etc. My reason is that I need a quality 2-channel amp & better mains; even at $1000 (they can be had for less) the powered Dynaudios would cost less than a pair of good mains and the amp.
HOWEVER, I am aware that studio monitors can/should be "unforgiving." I strive/want accuracy in my system with great imaging, so I don't think it would present a huge problem. :dunno:Having worked in a recording studio in the past, I'm familiar with the near field monitors. I'll be sitting ~8ft. from them, which shouldn't be too far.
I could write more, but I'd like some advice as to if this is a good/bad idea. If there's already a thread that addresses this question, I'd appreciate a link. Thanks in advance for the help. :justdontknow:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Active Monitors are a great choice and add tremendous flexibility. I would also check out Focal's Active Studio Monitors. My best friend from the time we played on the same AYSO Soccer Team when we were 6 owns a pair of Focal Active Monitors and they sound utterly fantastic. He is a Professional Horn Player and had a Studio for many years, but recently sold the Studio as Knoxville, TN is not quite a hotbed of local Bands.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for your input!! 

I just wondered if there was something in the design (not the XLR inputs and pwr. cords) that would make studio monitors a bad choice for 2.1 channel music and HT. From your post it seems not. Now my only problem is that I have to sell another guitar to buy them...or face the wrath of my girl friend!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

I think, generally speaking, nearfield monitors are preferred for use at 3-5 feet, but I doubt 8 feet would be problematic. It might, however, be worth looking into whether or not that is the case. Certainly, the size of your room and other acoustic properties could have an impact.

I'm a home theater newb, but have what I would consider intermediate knowledge of home studios, FWIW.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I tried out the Dynaudios at home; it was a VERY quick trial as they are too heavy for my stands, but they sound amazing. I ordered new stands...nuf said!?!
Thanks to all!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Excellent choice. Dynaudios are about as good as it gets.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I think studio monitors have two roles

1) To act as a transparent window to the music
2) To isolate specific issues in a recording

The latter sort of studio monitor can be a bad idea. This sort of monitor may have a very forward specific frequency band in order to "reveal" flaws. The former sort of monitor is a great way of "balancing" a mix.

Good studio people use a variety of different kinds of monitors for that reason. 

Some of the finest studio monitors in the world, such as those from the likes of PMC and JBL Pro, in my opinion are close to as good as it gets for speakers period! As long as you don't accidentally get the "very forward frequency band" type of monitor, you're set!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I have Dynaudio BM5As; I got new stands today, so they should be in my system tomorrow. I gave them a quick listen at home and was astounded by their clarity and imaging. I'll post more after I've had a better listen...THANKS!!


----------



## Drphysics (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm new here, but I am using 3 X JBL LSR2328P for LCR in my home theater and it is awesome. I had been using a pair of Paradigm studio 40s as a 2-channel system and wanted to go multichannel. Then I stumbled across the JBL 2328P and instantly fell in love with them. Great imaging, dynamics, range.. I had been looking for a set of speakers that do music and movies well and for me, these are the closest I have come yet.

As an aside, I found it very amusing when I ran ARC with the JBLs and found that, aside from taming the low end in my room, ARC barely had to do anything from about 100Hz and up. Impressively flat. I have these paired with a CHT 18.1 sub and crossed at 60 Hz.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Drphysics said:


> I'm new here, but I am using 3 X JBL LSR2328P for LCR in my home theater and it is awesome. I had been using a pair of Paradigm studio 40s as a 2-channel system and wanted to go multichannel. Then I stumbled across the JBL 2328P and instantly fell in love with them. Great imaging, dynamics, range.. I had been looking for a set of speakers that do music and movies well and for me, these are the closest I have come yet.
> 
> As an aside, I found it very amusing when I ran ARC with the JBLs and found that, aside from taming the low end in my room, ARC barely had to do anything from about 100Hz and up. Impressively flat. I have these paired with a CHT 18.1 sub and crossed at 60 Hz.


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I am most impressed with your JBL's and I am sure they sound superb. ARC really is an excellent EQ and I am not sure if you are using one of Anthem's SSP or one of the MRX Series, but I do believe it to be the only true alternative to Audyssey MultEQ XT32.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Drphysics (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you. I also got a Bits Limited LEG3 power strip with 12V trigger in so that all 3 of the JBL 2328P speakers power on when the Anthem MRX300 turns on. However, there was the issue of ground loop hum to deal with, which will probably be the case for most people going this route that do not have balanced pre-outs on their receiver.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Drphysics said:


> Thank you. I also got a Bits Limited LEG3 power strip with 12V trigger in so that all 3 of the JBL 2328P speakers power on when the Anthem MRX300 turns on. However, there was the issue of ground loop hum to deal with, which will probably be the case for most people going this route that do not have balanced pre-outs on their receiver.


Hello,
Ground Loops can be one of the most frustrating things to deal with. While there is one almost surefire way to get rid of them, the solution compromises Safety and I cannot in good conscience recommend it. I am so glad that you were able to fix your Ground Loop.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Drphysics (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, the issue of ground loop is the #1 reason I would not initially recommend the powered monitor route to someone looking for a new HT system unless one is prepared to put considerable time and effort in safely dealing with ground loop hum. That is unless they don't mind audio hum and only listen at or near reference levels. It can be maddening, but in this case the reward was worth it.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I have zero ground loop problems, but I have everything plugged into a rather large APC. Dynaudio recommends that the BM5As be used from ~1 to 3 meters (~3.3 to 9.9 feet) from the listener; they also state that they are perfect for stereo/surround set-ups. I have to agree with them. 
I need a center that's a better match (I have a Kef but am using an old Acoustic Research AR 205vc until I sell/trade it) to the Dynaudios. I'm actually considering going with powered monitors all the way around and ditching my 56 lb. amp!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is great that you are having zero issues with Ground Loops on your Dynaudios. Sometimes. the actual Design plays a factor in how prone a Component is to GL's. With Dynaudio being a World Class Company, I would not be surprised if your Monitors would be GL free if plugged directly into the Wall.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree, but I DO like the APC. $50 at Trade It and it'll run all of my equipment off of the battery for several minutes!!!
I assume that the amps in the BM5As are TC Electronics...? I'm not sure, but they *are *able to more than handle reference levels without a hint of strain. Overall, I am quite happy with them! I played Amused to Death (Roger Waters) in stereo and my girlfriend thought that it was in surround. I guess that I'm trying to state that they image quite well.
Thanks to all!! I DO think I'll try to pick-up a better center...no hurry though. I think that a better copy of Amused to Death will come first; my ex has my super bit copy AND the lp.:explode:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

wgmontgomery said:


> I agree, but I DO like the APC. $50 at Trade It and it'll run all of my equipment off of the battery for several minutes!!!
> I assume that the amps in the BM5As are TC Electronics...? I'm not sure, but they *are *able to more than handle reference levels without a hint of strain. Overall, I am quite happy with them! I played Amused to Death (Roger Waters) in stereo and my girlfriend thought that it was in surround. I guess that I'm trying to state that they image quite well.
> Thanks to all!! I DO think I'll try to pick-up a better center...no hurry though. I think that a better copy of Amused to Death will come first; my ex has my super bit copy AND the lp.:explode:


Hello,
Having Battery Backup really can save a Components life if while doing a Firmware Update the Power Goes off you have a real chance of bricking an AVR, PS3, BDP, et al. If you lose Power while an Update is occurring, I would disconnect every other Cable going into the UPS other than the Component being Updated to give the greatest possible reserves for that Component. It is also why I never do FW Updates when the Weather looks bad.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

wgmontgomery said:


> I agree, but I DO like the APC. $50 at Trade It and it'll run all of my equipment off of the battery for several minutes!!!
> I assume that the amps in the BM5As are TC Electronics...? I'm not sure, but they *are *able to more than handle reference levels without a hint of strain. Overall, I am quite happy with them! I played Amused to Death (Roger Waters) in stereo and my girlfriend thought that it was in surround. I guess that I'm trying to state that they image quite well.
> Thanks to all!! I DO think I'll try to pick-up a better center...no hurry though. I think that a better copy of Amused to Death will come first; my ex has my super bit copy AND the lp.:explode:


APC and Tripplite make some great UPS etc modules. No snake oil claims either.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> APC and Tripplite make some great UPS etc modules. No snake oil claims either.


Hello,
Those are the 2 UPS Companies that I am familiar with. I have never heard of the BM5A, but from all descriptions it appeared to be an UPS.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> I have never heard of the BM5A, but from all descriptions it appeared to be an UPS.


The BM5A is a Dynaudio Active Monitor :wave:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

D'oh! While I am a huge fan of Dynaudio, I am not to up on their Professional Audio Model nomenclature. Do feel like an idiot nonetheless.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> D'oh! While I am a huge fan of Dynaudio, I am not to up on their Professional Audio Model nomenclature. Do feel like an idiot nonetheless.


Jack my friend, you are human and we all are prone to make a mistake once in awhile, do not say that you feel like an idiot, you are far removed from that, being idiotic is a way of life for some, a category of which you do not belong.
Cheers to you. Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Gracias Amigo..


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Gracias Amigo..



Por nada mi amigo....


----------

